# A somewhat new Furry social media!



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 11, 2021)

Its lonely, come make it alive! 









						AnthroDex - The Social Furry Index
					

Home of Furries, Scalines, Avians and all creatures alike. Treat yourself to a common ground where connections, friends and new chapters are only moments away.




					www.anthrodex.com


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 13, 2021)

Ha! Just signed up. I like it so far. When was this epic site created?


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 13, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> Ha! Just signed up. I like it so far. When was this epic site created?


I think a few years ago, no more than 3, I believe.  Quite new, for a social media.  
Help spread the word?


----------



## fernshiine (Jan 15, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> I think a few years ago, no more than 3, I believe.  Quite new, for a social media.
> Help spread the word?


Heck yeah I will!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 15, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> Heck yeah I will!


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraKitsune (Jan 16, 2021)

I joined! <3


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 16, 2021)

SakuraKitsune said:


> I joined! <3


Thank you! 

*^_^*


----------



## ShyKitsu (Jan 20, 2021)

Hmm... I can join! ^^


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 20, 2021)

ShyKitsu said:


> Hmm... I can join! ^^


Thank you! Your amazing. *^_^*


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 20, 2021)

Looks nice! I'll go and give it a whirl.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 20, 2021)

Tank you!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 20, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Tank you!


Not a problem!


----------



## anonfoxer (Jan 20, 2021)

Huh...never thought id see furry facebook.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 21, 2021)

Not to hark, but the flow of signing up presenting me with a red success message where the errors should be shown instead of being taken to a new screen threw me off a little.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

I hope it's better than this dump and not ran by Nazi's.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 21, 2021)

does this one harbor extremist politics like all the other ones do


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh jeez they have some sort of pro package system in place. This is turning into ferzu all over again.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

They... Have a hug system there.

That's it, I'm changing my sona to a cactus!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 21, 2021)

Rayd said:


> does this one harbor extremist politics like all the other ones do


Nope. They are still a virgin in that sense.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2021)

And now they want to know your age and put it on display for everyone to see. 

This is starting to feel like FAF circa 2015 again...


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh look, another furry site for everybody to get hyped for for about a week then completely forget it exists a month in.


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> And now they want to know your age and put it on display for everyone to see.
> 
> This is starting to feel like FAF circa 2015 again...


Because of a certain incident on one person sending the other person porn. Do I really have to lay it down for you..? It was said on the Twitter account.  Read it.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 26, 2021)

Signed up!
Look for me! 
Len Squish


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 26, 2021)

Charleslr'93 said:


> Because of a certain incident on one person sending the other person porn. Do I really have to lay it down for you..? It was said on the Twitter account.  Read it.


That sort of thing happens here all the time yet there is no mandatory requirement for your age, nor is FAF an R-rated website yet somehow it still seems to function. 

I have seen other furry-centric communities trying to enforce these types of mandatory rules before only to end with disastrous results. FAF circa 2015 is a prime example of that.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 26, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> That sort of thing happens here all the time yet there is no mandatory requirement for your age, nor is FAF an R-rated website yet somehow it still seems to function.
> 
> I have seen other furry-centric communities trying to enforce these types of mandatory rules before only to end with disastrous results. FAF circa 2015 is a prime example of that.


I think it has something to do with requirements from certain companies to run ads on your site. Like, a lot of the big paying ones will only run ads on super "clean" sites I think.
Don't quote me on this though, this is word of mouth wisdom.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 27, 2021)

Oh cool! I joined!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 27, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Oh cool! I joined!


Thank you!


----------



## .Antho (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm in on it, you can find me here! I love the UI.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 30, 2021)

i decided to check it out


----------



## WoBebebe (May 5, 2021)

I joined


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 5, 2021)

Joined up and having a nosey =3


----------



## sofomon (Aug 12, 2021)

It seems to me that there are already too many social networks. I use Instagram and Tik-Tok most of all. For me, Tik-Tok is not only entertainment but also a way to make money. Every country knows about this social network, so it is the perfect platform to make money. When I just started, my friend recommended I buy active subscribers. It's a brilliant decision because now every video of mine gets a lot of views. Big brands sometimes order advertising from me.


----------



## Eremurus (Aug 17, 2021)

I registered.


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 17, 2021)

Had this awhile back forgot about it then found it again.

I never use it but I have it lol


----------



## sofomon (Mar 31, 2022)

Don't you think there's a lot of social networking these days?


----------



## eligiadance (Jun 16, 2022)

Is this thing still active? Are there any other big furry communities on the other social media that I, as a beginner, can join? I have an account on Instagram with furry pictures for every day. Recently, I managed to get more followers using 1394TA, and now I am not as bored as I used to be. Lots of people DM me and tell me to kill myself. It is fun, and I like to reply to them with a love emoji. It brings at least some activity to my life and makes me feel that I am not an absolute warm. I would like to be a part of some more communities. So, if you know some, please, hit me up.


----------



## Shiro_Iga (Jun 21, 2022)

AnthroDex looks quiet so far, it definitely needs a lot more audience to kickstart the community. 

Good things is SFW, and I personally draws a line as furry has no relation between sexual, political and fetishes. I just interested in what's daily for furry fandom, social and less for entertainment.

Another good thing is less noise and more mutual respect could be expected. Some social been used for shouting, whereas I prefer the place for small talks.

I post simple moment as the furry will do in real life, works, drawings, express emotions and for interest/relationship/friendship building. I prefer use AnthroDex in more private and polite way.

It has lots of features, maybe too many at the beginning stages.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 6, 2022)

Shiro_Iga said:


> AnthroDex looks quiet so far, it definitely needs a lot more audience to kickstart the community.
> 
> Good things is SFW, and I personally draws a line as furry has no relation between sexual, political and fetishes. I just interested in what's daily for furry fandom, social and less for entertainment.
> 
> ...


to be fair,the fandom was BUILT on "adult themes" like sex (way back before it was even called furry) so sex stuff has ALWAYS been a key part of it. 

that said,i fully agree that the fandom shouldn't just be one,big fetish.


----------

